# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] Company registration with foreign company holding shares

## Heidivf

Hi

I have been asked to register a new company with the shareholders being a local company and foreign company.  The incorporator will be the local company and the initial director of the new company is also the director of the local company. 

I have researched to find out if there is any regulations that I need to be aware of where there is a foreign company holding the shares and have found none.  

Could someone confirm this for me?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

It depends on the shareholding. Perhaps this document is a starting point:
https://www.saica.co.za/integritax/2...with_debt_.htm

----------


## Heidivf

Hi

Thanks.  :Smile: 

This is certainly something I will keep in mind  :Flowers:

----------

